# Command Prompt check to see if CD/DVD is being recognised



## kal33m (Feb 6, 2009)

My computer is having trouble reading the CD/DVD or USB external drives. When entering a CD/DVD into my computer, you can hear the disk moving around but then nothing. The autorun doesn't work and when you click into my computer and double click the relevant drive, a window comes up with nothing. 

Sometime the CD/DVD can be played from Windows Media Player but other times not.

Can someone tell me the command prompt check you can do to see if the computer is recognising the CD/DVD  I have done it before but forgotten what it is? The command prompt check shows you the size of the files on the relevant disk etc but I have forgotten what the command prompt instruction is.

As for the USB drive, whenever I put a USB stick into my computer and double click the relevant drive through my computer, it says the drive needs formatting. The drive doesn't need formatting as when you do format it, the same message comes up again, so any help on this would be appreciated as well.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Its something like DIR D: (where D: is the drive letter of your CD/DVD drive).


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Dir /a d: (Use your drive letter, of course.)


----------

